# Picking a spot when there is none....



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

i just have an arrow nocked before i use my bino's
then i just have a quick look at the rings 
then i keep my focus on the rings ,have another quick look with the bino's 
keep staring at the rings ,and then draw and shoot without taking my eyes off the target or the spot i want to hit.


sounds confusing when i write it LOL


but it works for me:darkbeer:


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't need a visual reference to "pick a spot" on a target. Once I know where the rings are I just visualize where I want my arrow and aim for that. I shoot year round to better myself for hunting situations, and I haven't had a deer come by with a target on it yet.


----------



## paulos07 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Picking a spot*

I try to pick a spot on the target before I look through the binos, then look through at the spot I found, and find the 11 from their. On the black targets in the shaddows, I picture a crossair on the target. For example, on a wild boar, level with his nose and up from the crease on the leg. This example may not be exact because all targets are different. I hope this helped it is hard to explain. Cards for mckenzie targets are a must when you can't see the rings.


----------



## 3dspothunter (Feb 15, 2005)

One of our local shoots has a sign that says, "No Rangefinders, No Binoculars". I'm not sure how much they enforce it but thats what they have posted. I generally don't carry binos since I shoot more for fun and simulated kills I guess you could call it. I just generally try to pick a spot behind the shoulder about half way up. That seems to be generally where the 10 ring sits and unfortunately, till I get a little better handle on my TP, I'll take the 10's...even 8's....lol. 

I do know that kills on different brands are different. I thought I drilled an antelope Sunday. Right behind the shoulder and on the line between white and tan. I missed the 10 by 2"s. It was sittling basicly right on/above the shoulder.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

another thing i use besides shadows, are small branches, leaves, etc, that could be in the middle between the target and myself.

if i glass the target and see a small branch pointing at the 10 ring, i aim for the end of the branch (using the pin according to the distance of the animal of course). sometimes this is easier because you can hold steady since the "target" you are aiming at, is closer than the animal. it has worked good for me, and this is where a good set of binos is a must. 

good luck!!


----------



## ihuntdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

I like to focus around my surroundings first and then look at the shadows, etc... to focus my aim more intuitively...


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Many times when there isn't a "spot" on the target, I use other things. A couple weeks ago there was a black target and you could see NOTHING on it, it was just blank. I knew where I wanted to hit and it lined up with the tip of a X-mas tree they had laying in front, and the armpit of the animal. I just kept telling myself "up from the tree tip.........over from the armpit, up from the the tree tip........over from the armpit". When my pin settled at the point where those two came together the shot went off, I 12'd it. :wink: 

Lien2


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You have to learn to aim off of something. There is always something to shoot off of. Be it an arrow...a hole...a crease...a color variation in the target something is always there. Sometimes you will need to shoot 3" up and 4" to the left of the hole or whatever but there is always something to go off of.:wink:


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

I guess it boils down to knowing where the rings are on every target. Then having the faith that you can hit what you can't see. Try shooting at some blank cardboard. Or any thing that doesn't have a mark on it.


----------



## frost_reaver (Aug 17, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> You have to learn to aim off of something. There is always something to shoot off of. Be it an arrow...a hole...a crease...a color variation in the target something is always there. Sometimes you will need to shoot 3" up and 4" to the left of the hole or whatever but there is always something to go off of.:wink:


QFT.....


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Not the help i was hoping for but thanks so far:darkbeer: 

If theres an arrow or a hole im golden.

But give me a brand new rhinehart like the wolf or bear with nothin to work with and I'd fair better closing my eyes.


----------



## BK Artworks (Nov 7, 2005)

njshadowwalker I dont know if you are saying that you are shooting at targets without any rings on it or maybe you dont have any bino's to use to see the rings before you shoot.... But anyway when I did not have any good bino's what I did was approach it from a hunting standpoint in that I would look at the target... judge the yardage then I would zero in on where I thought the kill zone (vitals) would be... then I would look for something like a shadow from a stick/tree/leaves/whatever to reference me to the spot I wanted to shoot. Say I had a shadow of a tree limb going at an angle that was about 2" high left... well when I drew and started my aiming I would find that shadow and then move low right and more times then not it didn't matter if I could see the rings or not I was where I wanted to be unless I screwed up in some way but the reference point didn't move... it might have gotten lighter or kind of disappeared with the clouds but if I missed it was my fault. I dont know if that will help but that's how I did it and how I approach my hunting as well. Good luck and keep thinking about it and you'll find something that works for you. 

BK


----------



## gud235 (Feb 7, 2004)

*A little something from Dan Hart*

:secret: On rhineharts, the center of the INSERT is usually the twelve or at least close. I didn't pay it alot of attention to this at first, but it works. There are a few Mckenzie targets this works on. Seen a shooter use this approach on a Mckenzie black hog, shot hit 4 o'clock 11. Hope this helps.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

njshadowwalker said:


> Not the help i was hoping for but thanks so far:darkbeer:
> 
> If theres an arrow or a hole im golden.
> 
> But give me a brand new rhinehart like the wolf or bear with nothin to work with and I'd fair better closing my eyes.


Well that is what I am talking about. Even when shooting a brand spanking new target with no arrows in it....there is still something to aim at. 

Do you use binos? If so then you have to find something....anything to go off of. Say there is a crease or a color spot on the target that is 4" to the right of the 12....you now have something to aim off of. Hold your sight 4" to the left of that spot. 

If you don't use binos....go buy some this week:wink:


----------



## rescue15 (Apr 11, 2003)

You need to know the targets. On alot of the deer, wolves, pigs etc, you can take a line up the leg(windage) and about mid way up the body(elevation). This will at least get you in the 10 ring. Others like the turkey, you have to pick land marks on the outside of the body. Like I said, it comes down to knowing the targets. The archery program (TAP) has a great selection of targets you can print out onto paper. It is designed to be printed onto shipping labels but you don't have to use the labels if you just want to look. Rinehart used to have all their targets ontheir web site with rings.

I hope this helps.

Steve


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

I know where the rings are, ther trouble was within picking a specific fine point to aim at. 

This went off in a whole nother direction. Forget it


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

njshadowwalker said:


> I know where the rings are, ther trouble was within picking a specific fine point to aim at.
> 
> This went off in a whole nother direction. Forget it


Dude what don't you understand from what has been said by myself and a few others.....there is never going to be something "fine" to aim at 100% of the time. This is 3D not indoors, field or FITA......I know that I explained how to find something to go off of....and how to aim at it.....what else do you need?


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Dude what don't you understand from what has been said by myself and a few others.....there is never going to be something "fine" to aim at 100% of the time. This is 3D not indoors, field or FITA......I know that I explained how to find something to go off of....and how to aim at it.....what else do you need?


I gotta agree. I am lost in what more needs to be added?

Lien2


----------



## Beaverkill (Apr 6, 2006)

Would it help if I ran down to the target and put an orange sticker over the X ring:bartstush:


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Dude what don't you understand from what has been said by myself and a few others.....there is never going to be something "fine" to aim at 100% of the time. This is 3D not indoors, field or FITA......I know that I explained how to find something to go off of....and how to aim at it.....what else do you need?


"Dude" Like i said nevermind. This post is in no way helpful to me. Im aware its 3d and not indoors wiseass.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Beaverkill said:


> Would it help if I ran down to the target and put an orange sticker over the X ring:bartstush:


Yes. I would shoot at your arrows but your usually out in the 8 somewhere:wink:


----------



## BK Artworks (Nov 7, 2005)

njshadowwalker said:


> "Dude" Like i said nevermind. This post is in no way helpful to me. Im aware its 3d and not indoors wiseass.


I dont think you know what you mean by the question you asked. What do you want us to do walk up and put an orange sticker where the x ring is?


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

Beaverkill said:


> Would it help if I ran down to the target and put an orange sticker over the X ring:bartstush:



Only if you walk slow in 3ft steps :wink: 

Hornet said it all....There is always somthing to go off of if you can not find somthing then get a imagination or a new hobby :wink:


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

if I cant find something to aim off like a color variation, a hole..something as Brown Hornet was talking about...A lot of times Ill go from the front leg...On some targets...Ill break it down into a coordinate grid....I was shooting at a javelina the other day for example..the 11 ring was up from the front leg and even with the nose..i went from the nose over to the front leg..and thats how I where I shot...there is a carp at the shops 3d range I shoot...I aim for the middle of the target..and use the two bottom fins for a reference of how far left and right I need to be...

A huge part of 3D is knowing each target, and where the rings are on that target...each one is a little different. Go to the target manufactures websites and look at their targets...you can print off sheets with rineharts targets on them with the scoring rings outlined.


----------



## catdaddy (Aug 8, 2003)

I always use the targets that I can't see as practice for gut shots! There is an art for that also!


----------



## Hoytboy71 (Feb 21, 2007)

I use both ways of phoenix, and 6bloodychunks. imagine a spot you want to hit, dont second guess yourself and dont take your eyes off the spot! 

Good luck and shoot straight!


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

One thing I noticed when I started using a lens and a clarifier is that I can often see the scoring circle that I want to hit. I can see the 11 or 12 if the target is under 30 yards and the 10 out to about 40 when the target is newer and not too shot up. I just focus really hard on the ring and try to keep my float inside of that. If not, I just do what everyone else has been suggesting. There is no magic secret if that is what you are looking for. I suggest you buy one of those cheap 3D deer or turkeys and get the hang of it.


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

I understand what you are saying..... IMO rhinehart targets absolutely suck because of the lack of definition...... In certain lighting a target will have nothing to reference..... one example is if you are standing in the open and it is sunny and you are shooting into the shadows at a dark target..... you need to learn to burn a hole in the target with your eyes and not move them after you glass the target.... this comes with experience and trust.... sometimes your reference will come from something in front of or behind the target.... a tree, branch, anything..... sometimes there is a color change on the target away from where you are shooting, or a contour in the spine area that you can pick up in the silohette... the more experience you get, the more things you will find to aim at or use for reference.... I will find that I might see things after I draw my bow that I did not notice in my binos or with my eyes.... I am not afraid to let down and figure out how to use it.... what you are trying to learn will take you a long way in 3-d when you master it.... it is tough to aim small when you have only an "area" to shoot at.


----------



## rescue15 (Apr 11, 2003)

I'm through helping people. You try to explain something to a person and he gets all pissed off when he doesn't like your answer. My 9 year old son could find the X ring with all the tricks that were shared on this post.

I guess some people aren't as smart as a 5th grader.

Steve


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

njshadowwalker said:


> "Dude" Like i said nevermind. This post is in no way helpful to me. Im aware its 3d and not indoors wiseass.


Well obviously you need to figure things out on your own because this thread as EVERY way just about that there is to aim at a blank target listed in it. 

The only other ways that there are to aim at the targets is to shoot the crap out of them and find out how much yardage to add or subtract to specific targets at specific yardages while aiming at specific locations on the targets. But if you aren't willing to listen to the above advice and try it/learn to do it. There is no way you are going to try to learn this method.

Am I being a wise*** NO. What do you want? Either you want to learn to shoot 3D or you don't.....you obviously want a free ride.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

rescue15 said:


> I'm through helping people. You try to explain something to a person and he gets all pissed off when he doesn't like your answer. My 9 year old son could find the X ring with all the tricks that were shared on this post.
> 
> I guess some people aren't as smart as a 5th grader.
> 
> Steve


Good for you.....Please mark me on a list and stay outta the threads then. I dont give a ****!


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well obviously you need to figure things out on your own because this thread as EVERY way just about that there is to aim at a blank target listed in it.
> 
> The only other ways that there are to aim at the targets is to shoot the crap out of them and find out how much yardage to add or subtract to specific targets at specific yardages while aiming at specific locations on the targets. But if you aren't willing to listen to the above advice and try it/learn to do it. There is no way you are going to try to learn this method.
> 
> Am I being a wise*** NO. What do you want? Either you want to learn to shoot 3D or you don't.....you obviously want a free ride.


Your right....i want a free ride. I dont know anything about archery or shooting. Im a terrible shot and i should start shooting a crossbow too. Just stay outta my threads, b/c there were a bunch of replies better then anything you had to say. If your looking to start a pissing match I'm without a doubt the man for the job.


----------



## rescue15 (Apr 11, 2003)

You need to get your ignorant NJ self off of AT. Brown Hornet was right on with his expalination. More than one person including myself told you several ways to choose a spot to shoot at on a 3D target. The bottom line is practice and knowing your targets. If you don't like the answers go and shoot spots and stay out of the woods

Keep it up and nobody will answer your questions...but wait you are an expert shooter and you shouldn't have any questions because you know it all.


Steve


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

njshadowwalker said:


> Your right....i want a free ride. I dont know anything about archery or shooting. Im a terrible shot and i should start shooting a crossbow too. Just stay outta my threads, b/c there were a bunch of replies better then anything you had to say. If your looking to start a pissing match I'm without a doubt the man for the job.


:mg: What are you trying to accomplish with this thread..Look through your binos and find creases and then look w/your naked eyes then back to bino's and see if there is a characteristic in the target to aim off of..that's what Brown Hornet is trying to say...He and others have given sound advice if you don't want to take it...then you are only hurting yourself. You asked "what do you aim at?",,,they were trying to help you maybe you shouldn't ask for help when you don't want to accept it


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

rescue15 said:


> You need to get your ignorant NJ self off of AT. Brown Hornet was right on with his expalination. More than one person including myself told you several ways to choose a spot to shoot at on a 3D target. The bottom line is practice and knowing your targets. If you don't like the answers go and shoot spots and stay out of the woods
> 
> Keep it up and nobody will answer your questions...but wait you are an expert shooter and you shouldn't have any questions because you know it all.
> 
> ...


Like I said stay outta the threads and dont answer....Your input is no longer required. If you dont like what I post dont read and STFU.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

TAYLOR CO. said:


> :mg: What are you trying to accomplish with this thread..Look through your binos and find creases and then look w/your naked eyes then back to bino's and see if there is a characteristic in the target to aim off of..that's what Brown Hornet is trying to say...He and others have given sound advice if you don't want to take it...then you are only hurting yourself. You asked "what do you aim at?",,,they were trying to help you maybe you shouldn't ask for help when you don't want to accept it


Well...when i said "This went off in a whole nother direction. Forget it" That is what i meant. I was done with the thread. What didnt anyone understand about that. I wasnt getting the type of answers i was looking for. Simple as that really. So insteda of just letting the thread fall behind pages later people kept at it. 

Once again.....FORGET IT. So now if ya wanna keep the thread going furthur, thats fine. We can keep the name calling going and whatnot. Dont matter to me.


----------



## rescue15 (Apr 11, 2003)

> Like I said stay outta the threads and dont answer....Your input is no longer required. If you dont like what I post dont read and STFU.


Looks like I hit a nerve.



> Well...when i said "This went off in a whole nother direction. Forget it" That is what i meant. I was done with the thread. What didnt anyone understand about that. I wasnt getting the type of answers i was looking for. Simple as that really. So insteda of just letting the thread fall behind pages later people kept at it.


So stop coming back and getting ignorant...take your own advice and let the thread get burried instead of attacking good people.

Steve


----------



## bowtex57 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Nothing to shoot at*

Most of the time you can come up the leg to midway on the body and back just a little and you will be on the 10 ring if you guessed the yardage correctly. but I don't guess you want any advice or tips :secret:


----------



## JPizzle (Sep 10, 2007)

I used a can of black spray paint and made a dot. This is my home 3d target. I just made a dot in the middle of the sweet spot. That way I had something to focus on. When it comes to a real deer, just focus in the same spot. I think your brain kind of figures it out.


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

Most of the time you can get a good reference point by going up the back of the leg. (This usually gives me my right and left.) From there I figure out just how far up I want to hold from the insert or the belly. (Thus, giving me my up and down.) A little prayer doesn't hurt either.:wink:


----------



## quick draw (Nov 23, 2007)

Shot a tree stand buck a few weeks ago no binos got a 5 ,the 11 was way back like a gut shot.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

Brown Hornet hit it on the head. Find some type of a "land mark" on the animal or if it is a four legged critter a safe bet is right behind the front leg in the "usual" kill zone. You will at least gain 8's if not 10's. Good luck it is a learning experience!!!!


----------

